# First Goose Hunt One Hour Limit



## Weekend Woodsmen (Aug 12, 2013)

Went out with some friends for out first ever goose hunt, and we got 25 birds in an hour. We are officially hooked on goose hunting! I wish it wasn't such an expensive sport! Check out the video from the day!
[YOUTUBE]pMc3ZK3Lt7Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## RobFyl (Dec 15, 2010)

Nice job guys!! Whack em and stack em!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

That's the way to whack them! I may need to take up goose hunting. Did it once 20+ years ago and only got one...


----------



## Weekend Woodsmen (Aug 12, 2013)

Misdirection said:


> That's the way to whack them! I may need to take up goose hunting. Did it once 20+ years ago and only got one...



Thanks! My buddy and I went out to a spot the next day and only got one, but we were happy to get one on our own!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Thats awesome, they put you on the X!


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

What choke and shot did you use


----------



## mmukav (Nov 15, 2013)

Nice, great video!


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jan 20, 2008)

Can I give some veteran advice?

Are the blinds staggered? In a couple of the "take em" shots it appears you were a little close to shooting at or over the guy to both of your sides. We typically like to line the blinds up tight so during game time, someone doesn't get hurt. 

Nice stacking em though!!


----------



## Weekend Woodsmen (Aug 12, 2013)

WeekendWarrior said:


> Can I give some veteran advice?
> 
> Are the blinds staggered? In a couple of the "take em" shots it appears you were a little close to shooting at or over the guy to both of your sides. We typically like to line the blinds up tight so during game time, someone doesn't get hurt.
> 
> Nice stacking em though!!



We adjusted them and checked shooting lanes when we started, but you are right, there were a few where we got a little too far out of the lane when following a bird. Makes sense to line them up tighter though, thanks for the advice!


----------



## Weekend Woodsmen (Aug 12, 2013)

EyeCatchEm said:


> What choke and shot did you use


My buddy and I were shooting modified choke with BB steel shot. The other guys were shooting 1's and 2's with modified choke.


----------



## POPEYE68 (Mar 6, 2014)

Great hunt and I agree with Weekend warrior on his advice ,some of them shots were a bit questionable . I kicked off my 59 hunting season this year and have had my ears rung a few times "Saftey is most important " . None the less I am glad to see some young hunters getting into waterfowl hunting .


----------



## Weekend Woodsmen (Aug 12, 2013)

POPEYE68 said:


> Great hunt and I agree with Weekend warrior on his advice ,some of them shots were a bit questionable . I kicked off my 59 hunting season this year and have had my ears rung a few times "Saftey is most important " . None the less I am glad to see some young hunters getting into waterfowl hunting .


I have reviewed the shots that I felt was most questionable with my buddy (he was the shooter on one) and he agreed. The most questionable was as the end on the low flyers from left to right, the second shot should have never been taken. Was the other shot on the low flying bird coming from right to left that I hit on the third shot? Those were the two that I saw, although that second one wasn't terrible, but wouldn't have wanted to go any further. I appreciate the feedback being our first time out we can learn from this.

Aside from stacking the blinds right next to each other to prevent this, is there anything else you do? I would prefer not to be right on top of each other for my ear's sake, but if that is the only safe method, so be it! Thanks again!


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

Try to be at the head of your spread if you have a u of decoys (usual spread for many) try to have the geese swing into the open hole in your u. This will force the geese to come head on and prevent you having to shoot across each other.


----------

